# Identificador de llamadas con pic



## jjfonsecaz (May 24, 2007)

Hola Estimados Amigos.

Soy de Mexico y en estos dias me he propuesto hacer un identificador de llamadas con un pic, un circuito identificador de llamadas y un lcd. la parte del LCD y el microcontrolador no es problema para mi, mas sin embargo el circuito que me identifique las llamadas entrantes no ha sido del todo transparente.

Tome como referencia el circuito que se encuentra en la pagina de www.pablin.com.ar para identificador de llamadas por fsk, pero a la fecha no he podido hacer que funcione, si alguien me pudiera orientar o si alguien ya lo construyo me agradaria mucho pudiese compartir su experiencia.

De antemano les digo, el circuito ya lo arme y no me jalo, la linea si tiene habilitado el servicio y de hecho ya me he puesto a observar la linea con el osciloscopio y en efecto solo llegan datos entre el primer y segundo timbrazo.

espero alguien me pueda ayudar con este circuito o me pueda proponer alguno que si funcione.

un saludo.

atte,     Juan Jose Fonseca


----------



## jjfonsecaz (May 30, 2007)

Hola
He notado que muchos han entrado a ver mi post pero nadie me ha dado una respuesta a mi problema, asi que tratare de ser mas especifico.
el circuito que arme es este:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/callerid/index.htm
solo que tengo dudas de a que se refiere con las lineas TIP y RING ya que en una linea de telefono, no se como identificar dichas lineas.
Tengo que poner alguna especie de acoplador o algun sistema para proteger el circuito o este ya interpreta correctamente los niveles de tension que se tienen.
Espero alguien me pueda ayudar se lo agradecera mucho ya que llevo un buen de tiempo intentando que funcione y nadamas no.


----------



## El nombre (May 31, 2007)

Mira el datasheet del micro y te informaciónrmás que utilidad tienen. Es más si lees todo el texto de la URL que indicas dice la utilidad y estados que encuentras. 
Protecciones para qué??? Leer e intentar comprender lo que se lee es importante. ¿Qué más se podría detallar que no hayan detallado?

Saludos


----------



## jjfonsecaz (May 31, 2007)

Gracias al fin alguien me contesta.

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios pero no entiendo si no fui claro, mi pregunta concreta es,
¿Como identifico que linea es TIP y RING en una LINEA TELEFONICA no en el circuito integrado?
las protecciones son por que ya llevo 3 C.I. y ninguno me ha funcionado de hecho pienso que ya han de estar dañados por que no tengo señal alguna de salida y se calientan al estar conectados.
Ademas en en el datasheet mensiona que tengo que aislar la linea de la componente de DC al conectarlo a este circuito, mi pregunta es ¿estoy usando capacitores no polarizados de tipo poliester, esos me sirven o mejor compro de ceramica?
y bueno una pregunta directa compañero "El nombre" ¿Ya haz armado este circuito? de ser asi te agradeceria me pudieras facilitar el diagrama con el que lo hiciste funcionar, no el que esta en la red.

Un Saludo y muchas gracias...


----------



## El nombre (May 31, 2007)

De este tipo no he montado ninguno. Por los valores que hay no tiene porque calentarse. Asegura la alimentación. Por el condensador no debería darte problemas. Lo mejor es bajarte el datasheet y estudiarlo. Sobre tip o ring pues... Si no es de una forma le das la vuelta.

Lo importante es que no tiene que calentarse el micro. Revisa la alimentación y consumos. una vez conseguido prueba.

Saludos


----------



## jjfonsecaz (Jun 1, 2007)

Gracias nuevamente,

El datasheet fue lo primero que baje y lo he leido a fondo y no me da mucha ayuda que digamos, en efecto como tu dices si no es de un lado pues volteo las lineas y listo pero mi pregunta de TIP, y RING va enfocada a que en una nota aplicativa que encontre(pagina 10): http://www.holtek.com.tw/english/tech/appnote/comm/pdf/ha0053e.pdf
menciona estas lineas y no se si tengo que armar este circuito primero y despues el que viene en el datasheet o directamente del que esta en el datasheet.
Al final de cuentas estoy pensando buscar un circuito que sea un demodulador de fsk y con el extraer directamente la señal, y la del ring pues solo armo un puente rectificador con las resistencias adecuadas para que le llegue la señal al PIC.
La fuente utilizo una fuente que yo construi, que me ha funcionado para todos mis diseños asi que no es por ahi el asunto.

saludos


----------



## vakjorsan (Mar 16, 2008)

jjfonsecaz, conseguiste algo¿? , me interesan tus experiencias con este circuito


----------



## Masquino (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro. Mi nombre es Martin.

Vamos al grano, la cuestion es que tengo que hacer un identificador de llamadas.
O sea, recibo una llamada y en un display aparece el numero que me esta llamando.
Voy a programar con un PIC 16f628A, pero la pregunta en concreto es:
Lo puedo hacer con un MT8870?
Y tambien de paso si alguien me puede explicar como es el funcionamiento del MT8870. Porque no logre entenderlo del todo todavia.

Se que habian muchos temas de identificadores de llamadas pero ninguno me parecio que respondia mi pregunta. Asi que me vi obligado a crear un nuevo tema.

(PD: No estoy solo en este proyecto, sino no se me hubiese cruzado por la cabeza hacer esto )

Muchas gracias desde ya.

Martin


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

En la pagina de pablin.com encontraras dos decodificadores con este circuito, estan probados y el funcionamiento es el siguiente:

el circuito recibe los tonos que son enviados por el otro telefono, estos tonos vienen codificados por ,la central telefonica, pero en realidad este circuito los decodifica y a cada tono entre los pulsos de llamados, el reconoce un numero, genera un patron con los tonos que recibe y t da como resultado el numero, lo cual lo saca a traves de su interface de 4 salidas binarias que deben ser llevadas creo q a un controlador de display de 7 segmentos, y de esa manera reconocr visualmente el numero.

si necesitas t dejo el datasheet
(en ingles)


----------



## Masquino (Jun 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias, voy a ver eso.


----------



## Masquino (Jun 19, 2008)

Hola, estuve viendo lo de pablin, pero me parece que eso no es exactamente un identificador de llamadas, me suena mas al display del telefono, que te muestra lo que vos marcas.

Bueno la cuestion es que lo arme, pero no me funciona, asi que tengo un par de preguntas.

La linea de telefono viene por los cables rojo y verde, donde se supone que conecto esos cables en el mt8870, o sea en que patas. Eso es lo que me tiene mas preocupado por asi decirlo.

Muchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## matv_07 (Nov 19, 2008)

queria saber si pudiste hacer funcionar el identificador de llamadas, y como sabes que la norma (bell 202 v.23) que se usa es el de ese integrado (ht9032), saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola jjfonsecaz, te comento que las líneas TIP y RING no tienen la menor importancia al momento de conectarlas al circuito, así que por esta parte despreocúpate. Los CIs de lo que hablas que piensas están dañados son los HT9032? Por favor responde para saber si aún estás interesado en armar tu circuito.
Saludos


----------



## miborbolla (Oct 9, 2009)

Quizas quien origino el post, ya no este interesado, pero yo si, me puse a leer un poco y al parecer no es tan complicado, solo que en el datasheet del integrado en cuestion es un HT9032 C http://www.holtek.com.tw/pdf/comm/9032v141.pdf no viene muy detallado el asunto del Baudaje de comunicacion, del integrado y los tiempos que se deben contemplar, aunque no he realizadopruebas, me gustaria despejar estos diagramas de tiempos y el baudaje del chip, parece ser que es de 1200 bps. Por ultimo, el asunto del ring y el tip que al parecer confundio mucho a nuestro amigo, considero que no es importante, ya que al usar tanto el puente de diodo como los capacitores de aislamiento, queda solucionado el asunto de la polaridad. Ojala alguien pueda comentar algo mas, quizas existan algunos chips mas modernos y de facil adquisicion, en Mexico pregunte por el chip y no lo consegui.

Saludos.


----------



## jalva (Oct 10, 2009)

El HT9032C funciona cuando la señal es FSK si en Mexico usan DTMF no funcionará.
El HT9032C se puede conectar a un Pic en forma directa al puerto usart a 1200 baud, 8bit, paridad none y 1 bit de stop.


----------



## jjfonsecaz (Nov 5, 2009)

Buenas nuevas a todos, en efecto hace ya bastante tiempo que inicie este post y como era apremiante el tiempo de ejecucion termine por desistir de usar y de construir dicho identificador, pues al parecer lo que mas me perjudicaba era el ruido presente en estas lineas y jamas pude hacer funcionar el circuito.
Lo mas que llegue a conseguir fue un poco de ruido.
Si alguien esta interesado puedo compartir experiencia y intentar nuevamente construirlo en conjunto, aunque me llevara tiempo ya que no recuerdo donde deje estos integrados.

saludos a todos


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 9, 2009)

en wikipedia encontre cual es el tip y cual es el ring...

"two-wire telephone plugs or the first pair of a multipair plug commonly have the tip wire coded green and the ring red"
"Tip is the ground side (positive) and Ring is the battery (negative) side of a phone circuit"

saludos...


----------



## gabrielle (Jun 29, 2010)

"El Nombre" no tiene ni idea de lo que se está hablando ja ja ja


----------



## rayparker (Jun 29, 2010)

saludos

pues estuve en la misma situacion, de hecho yo esperaba q el circuito me detectara el ring y me arrojara los datos del caller id, peroooo, el detalle esque el estandar usado en mexico no es el estandar del circuito, si alguien conoce que estandar se utiliza en mexico seria bueno q lo publicara.

el circuito si funciona pero en EU. de hecho lo probe haya. y si arroja los datos

seria interesante tambien que publicaran que circuito se puede utilizar aqui en mexico

Saludos


----------



## rayparker (Jul 2, 2010)

me respondo a mi mismo, al parecer en mexico telmex solo envia #el numero, el circuito de holtek si funciona pero necesita configurarse de forma especial. todavia no encuentro una forma de que sea estable y q no necesite polarizacion la entrada pero seguire trabajando en eso


----------



## jjfonsecaz (Jul 2, 2010)

Vaya al fin alguien me dice una pista del porque no me funciono dicho circuito.
que tal compañero rayparker, pues si puedes compartir experiencia yo estoy en la mejor disposicion de volver a intentarlo. Solo dame unos dias para buscar si aun tengo el circuito o tengo que comprarlo de nuevo.
En cuanto a lo de las configuraciones se me hace un poco extraño el comentario, recuerdo que este circuito tiene dos salidas una que le llaman cocked o algo parecido y esta tenia la salida en un formato ya preestablecido. Tambien contaba con una salida con los datos en bruto por asi decirlo.
En fin volvere a revisar la  informacion y espero contar con tu apoyo para hechar a andar este circuito.

saludos,


----------



## rayparker (Jul 3, 2010)

HOLA jjfonsecaz

hemos seguido con la investigacion del circuito, y hemos llegado a varias conclusiones y la mayoria de ellas tienen en comun, q la activacion del circuito no se esta dando por las resistencias q llegan a rdet1 y rdet2

1-, rdet 2 maneja un voltaje de referencia de 1.2 volts, soportando un maximo de 5volts para su activacion, esto sera importante. debido a que es el voltaje necesario para que funcione el circuito analisis de ring, rdet1 es una compuerta, un bufer para ser mas exactos, con smith trigeer, y y necesita arriva de 2 volts para activar rtime, el cual es necesario para que encienda logicamente el circuito
2-este circuito funciona con un voltaje rms de 40 volts minimo, hay q chekar en mexico cuanto voltaje rms llega al momento del ring y jugar con las resistencias que llegan a rdet1 y rdet2, eso en caso de que decidas continuar con la configuracion sujerida en el datasheet. nosotros hemos decidido empezar a realizar otra configuracion, jugando con la activacion
3- y muy importante, este circuito tiene un data coked, el cual NO funcionara con la linea telefonica mexicana debido a que no sigue un estandar bellcore, telmex y aparentemente axtel solo envia # numero como identificacion, debido a eso usaremos raw data es decir dout

espero pronta respuesta y que te pongas las pilas para sacar este circuito

saludos

por cierto el usuario el nombre no tiene idea de electronica, no se que estaba pensando cuando se metio a comentar aqui


----------



## yonacho (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola necesito hacer un identifricador de llamadas con el pic16f84 o el 628 y que me muestre en un lcd el numero que llama.

por el cable del telefono los datos que vienen son bits? señales binarias?

podria conectar estas lineas directamente a los puertos del pic o a un bus 12c por ejemplo?

ya vi lo que esta en pablin pero tambien lei que eso no funciona, si alguien logro hacer este proyecto me podria facilitar algun esquema y decir si es posible decodificar todo solo con el pic?
gracias un abrazo


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 11, 2010)

yonacho dijo:


> por el cable del telefono los datos que vienen son bits? señales binarias?
> 
> podria conectar estas lineas directamente a los puertos del pic o a un bus 12c por ejemplo?
> 
> es posible decodificar todo solo con el pic?



No. 

La señal de la linea de teléfono maneja varios voltajes según los estados, por lo que no es posible conectarlo directamente, ademas no incluye tramas conocidas como señales digitales.

Antes de todo, infórmate: cómo es una típica señal de la línea telefónica?
y si es cierto o no que el circuito de pablin no funcione, pero el chip usado si sirve y tiene un par de configuraciones Decodificador DTMF... siendo este chip uno de los más conocidos, busca en el foro o en google con *Decodificador DTMF*.

Saludos.


----------



## yonacho (Ago 13, 2010)

hola byaxel estube revisando el circuito:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/callerid/index.htm

en la entrada del circuito, como distingo en el cable de la linea de telefono cual es el ring y cual el tip?
y en las señales de salida data out, portadora y ring. estas si ya podria analizarlas con un micro? es decir mandarlas a un pic para decodificar?

o deberia usar otro integrado ht.

gracias y perdon x mi ignorancia


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 13, 2010)

yonacho dijo:


> como distingo en el cable de la linea de telefono cual es el ring y cual el tip?
> y en las señales de salida data out, portadora y ring


 Tendrás que probar, te cuento que yo nunca he usado el CallerID pero el voltaje entre ring y tip es aprox 48V..., claro que varia según el lugar (deberás de comprobar el de tu país). No te preocupes ya que ahí la señal de teléfono esta separada (aislada) del resto del circuito lógico.

Sobre el chip que menciona en el circuito; las señales que salen ya se pueden meter directamente al un microcontrolador puesto que trabaja a 5V, luego deberás de ver la hoja de datos del chip para saber como entrega los datos y por último implementas eso en el microcontrolador para leer dichos datos.

Edit:
También debes de comprobar si el CallerID está disponible en tu localidad, puesto que eso era un servicio aparte que se tenia que pedir... a la fecha no se si está disponible para todos los países.

Saludos.


----------



## yonacho (Ago 13, 2010)

si, ya tengo el datasheet, a la noche lo voy a estudiar bien.

en argentina el caller id es un servicio que se paga aparte, y el aparatito me parece que lo vende telefonica por unos pesos, pero yo quiero hacerlo yo y a partir del montaje podria hacer otras cosas dependiendo del numero que llama, son experimentos nomas que quiero hacer.
gracias biaxel
voy a comentar como avanza esto saludo

una preg: con este integrado no necesitaria el mt 88l70 que usa aca: 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf/index.htm

?


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 13, 2010)

No, puesto que solo vas a identificar llamadas, no hay problema ya que el mt88l70 solo decodifica tonos que corresponden a la tecla pulsada, es decir si presiona la tecla '1' del teléfono, este genera un tono y el 88l70 decodifica ese tono y lo convierte en un valor binario de 4 bits, de esa forma un microcontrolador puede saber que tecla se está presionando.

Puedes mezclar ambos chip, por ejemplo con el CallerID detectas de donde proviene el número y digamos si es el tuyo entonces el microcontrolador descuelga el teléfono y se pone a atender a los tonos por medio del 88l70, con eso si marcas el dígito 1, el micro atiende y acciona un rele por ejemplo (como un control a distancia), en fin no se si me deje entender, pero es la idea  . 

Saludos.


----------



## sdel (Ago 16, 2010)

yo tambien lo voy a montar, cualquier cosa pregunto por aca 
abrazo


----------



## yonacho (Ago 17, 2010)

una pregunta, me surgio un problema al momento de montar el circuito:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...erid/index.htm

si bien el circuito me muestra la entrada de la linea del telefono en los terminales tip y ring y las salidas digitales a conectar al pic, me esta faltando otra que es la de conectar el aparato telefonico.

es decir seria

linea-->detector-->aparato telefonico

en el circuito solo muestra la entrada de la linea, acaso saco de esos mismos terminales tip y ring la conexion del aparato telefonico?

saludos


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 17, 2010)

Si, esos dos cables se conecta en paralelo con el "aparato telefónico" y con cualquier otro dispositivo que tengas que en este caso es el "detector".


----------



## yonacho (Ago 17, 2010)

ByAxel dijo:


> Si, esos dos cables se conecta en paralelo con el "aparato telefónico" y con cualquier otro dispositivo que tengas que en este caso es el "detector".



gracias maestro por la ayuda un abrazo.


----------



## kmiz (Sep 19, 2010)

Buenas, Esta es la primera vez que posteo. Estaba buscando info sobre el caller-id, ya que los chips del esquema de la web de  pablin ya estan en teoria obsoletos en todos los comercios virtuales (al menos eso creo), estaba buscando otras alternativas. Alguien conoce algun lugar para compra algun chip alternativo???.
Ademas, viendo la info que pablin da sobre la codificacion fsk, veo algo que no acabo de comprender.
Como puedes modular en FSK una señal de 1200bps con una frecuencia de 1300Hz para el "1" y 2100Hz para el "0"????.
el 1 seria un pulso y el 0 seria pulso y medio????
Quiero decir que para poder hacer la modulación correctamente deberia ser una frecuencia de por ejemplo 1200-2400 , para asi ser un pulso o dos completos. O es que he entendido mal la modulacion FSK???

Para informaciones referentes a caracteristicas de señales, impedancias, etc pongo el link de un documento de telefonica .
http://info.telefonica.es/ext/interfaces/pdf/ITE-CA-001-V04.pdf


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 19, 2010)

Que tal:
Solo conozco estos que puede reemplazar al que está en pablin o busca los que están disponibles en Digi-Key por ejemplo:
MC145447
NW6005


----------



## kmiz (Nov 8, 2010)

estos que dices no estan a la venta tampoco.
En digikey los mencionan pero no estan en stock.


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Ene 28, 2011)

*buen dia, quisiera saber si el proyecto les funciono?? ya que me interesa.................*


----------



## jalva (Ene 29, 2011)

El que se consigue en  Buenos Aires , en CIKA (Digikey tambien lo tiene) es el HT9032C
http://www.holtek.com/pdf/comm/9032v141.pdf
En cuanto al funcionamiento es igual que el MC145447


----------



## skyblacks (Ago 25, 2011)

Hola, por mi parte igual estoy interesado en el tema y pues no me basta a mi con que alguien comparta su correo pero no la informacion necesaria o de lo poco que halla encontrado...

Si bien en la pagina del pablin hay hacen referencia a un integrado, he encontrado uno MC14544P, que en el mismo datasheet de motorola nos muestra un diagrama aplicado del integrado que les mencione y en cuestion de mexico igual en wikipedia

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Identificación_de_llamadas

aparece el tipo de estandar usado en mexico que parece ser que es el 
"Bellcore FSK/ETSI FSK"

si alguien sabe mas  k no sea egoista y comparta mas informacion y menos correos


----------



## riraga (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Este es mi primer post, espero estar a la altura .

Quisiera saber como contralar y manejar la identificación de llamada en un teléfono fijo. Quiero decir, como "extraer" esos datos de la línea, que protocolo utiliza, etc.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo,
Ricar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2011)

En general las empresas cobran por eso , o sea que si no contratás el servicio , los datos no viajan por el cable 

No se el protocolo , pero podrías extraer los datos de algún identificador de llamadas genérico chino y barato , además supongo que en las nuevas líneas digitales el protocolo ha de ser distinto.

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Sep 14, 2011)

> que protocolo utiliza,



Hace tiempo estuve leyendo algo de eso y por lo que recuerdo era por DMTF y se manda antes del segundo timbrazo o por ahi (era despues del primero), creo que con un cm8870 se puede decodificar....

(nunca corrobore la informacion pero te puede servir como un inicio)


----------



## jcsanchezo (Sep 27, 2011)

Buenas no se si todavía este post este abierto, pero al igual de uds ando en busca de poder capturar el ID de una llamada telefónica, al igual que el amigo "jjfonsecaz" el circuito que consigo es el mostrado por el en el link que coloco al principio, soy de Venezuela y me gustaría saber en que quedo la investigación de IC HT9032A. Estoy empezando el proyecto e investigando mas a fondo consegui este post y bueno aqui me tienen.
Saludos, espero me puedan dar una ayuda en algo si es que continuaron con la investigacion.


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Nov 24, 2011)

bien pues he investigado y he encontrado una pag en donde han hecho un identificador de llamadas en México este es el link.. 
http://identificador.wordpress.com/2009/02/04/identificador-de-llamadas/

Seguramente ya lo habian visto pero, decidi ponerlo ya que no he leido que alguien lo haya mencionado.. Y si por algun motivo esto esta mal, pido disculpas ya que no era esa mi intension y si es asi pueden eliminar este comentario


----------



## alejandro_oo (Dic 12, 2011)

TiTaNB009 dijo:
			
		

> bien pues he investigado y he encontrado una pag en donde han hecho un identificador de llamadas en México este es el link..
> http://identificador.wordpress.com/2009/02/04/identificador-de-llamadas/
> 
> Seguramente ya lo habian visto pero, decidi ponerlo ya que no he leido que alguien lo haya mencionado.. Y si por algun motivo esto esta mal, pido disculpas ya que no era esa mi intension y si es asi pueden eliminar este comentario



Hola, sobre el enlace que amablemente compartes: según veo se trata de un proyecto de Ecuador? pues si se veia interesante ese link, aunque no encuentro una muestra aunque sea de una imagen del prototipo en funcionamiento, ya ni hablar de la simulación. El diagrama de implementación del HT9032 es uno de los varios ejemplos presentados en la hoja de datos del mismo. Y como lo indica la misma bibliografia, la información presentada simplemente es extracto de otras fuentes (en su mayoría).

La verdad por curiosidad me puse a buscar información sobre la posibilidad de construir un identificador de llamadas (al igual que muchos de ustedes), pero hasta ahora mi investigación solo me ha traido hasta aquí, leyendo sus experiencias me surgen serias dudas sobre que el montaje propuesto basado en el integrado HT9032 vaya a funcionarme tal como esta aqui en México.

Por ahí me parecio haber leido que el HT9032 no estaba ya muy disponible a la venta, sin embargo veo que aquí en México lo comercializan en ag electrónica muy económico, me parece que voy a montarlo a ver que pasa y de ser necesario modificarlo hasta que quede (si no me vuelve loco antes). En todo caso mi intención sería construir un dispositivo para reconocer y bloquear llamadas, que igual los hay a la venta, pero en fin uno se mete en estos dilemas.

Gracias.


----------



## Clemen89 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hola, 

Necesito ayuda con esto, a ver si alguien me puede echar un cable. Antes de nada decir que soy de España, porque por lo visto dependiendo del país varía la forma de hacerlo.

Necesito que por medio de un conector RJ11 que pondré en mi diseño PCB, al cual le conectare el cable que irá desde la entrada de teléfono del edificio hasta el conector RJ11 del PCB, reconocer el número de teléfono entrante, es decir, el caller ID.

He visto este dispositivo: CPC 5710N (no me deja poner el link en el foro por ser demasiado nuevo, así que lo he adjuntado...)

Entiendo, que viendo el datasheet y el circuito que proponen para recoger el CALLER ID (no puedo pegarlo aquí por ser demasiado nuevo en el foro...), lo que tendría que hacer es conectar la señal ring (cable rojo del RJ11) a IN- y la TIP (cable verde del RJ11) a IN+, con el condensador y las resistencias que dice el fabricante.

Y las salidas OUT+ y OUT- (¿directamente?) son las que debería de conectar a mi micro para recoger el CALLER ID. Uno de los problemas que me encuentro es con la entrada LIN/CMP, ya que si no he entendido mal, primero debe de estar en modo captura para capturar la señal de RING, y una vez haya una llamada entrante cambiar al otro modo para que por la salida salgan los datos. ¿Como podría hacer esto? He pensado en tener esa salida conectada al microcontrolador, y en cuanto por la salida de comparación salga que ha habido una llamada entrante cambiar al otro modo desde el micro.

No estoy seguro prácticamente de nada, ojala alguien se haya peleado con esto y pueda echarme un cable con ello.

Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano


----------

